# A Military Question?



## dragonkhan (Jan 14, 2009)

I've asked a question in the General Watch Forum but seems to be related with military watches

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...st&p=411336

Any new input on the origin, meaning or usage?

Thanks!

Xavi


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

B Uhren are not chronographs, sometimes was on the jacket and triangle with dots were indications 12-top position......they need know,where is position 12......in every situations,on stress.....fatigue.......everytime.

It is for fast orientation.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> It is for fast orientation.


Like I said


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

jasonm said:


> > It is for fast orientation.
> 
> 
> Like I said


yes, you was right....... :yes:


----------

